# 4000W Medicial Purple Kush 256 Plant Ebb and Flow SOG Grow



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok. Heres the deal. 
4x1000W lumatek digital ballst in 4 Magnum XXXL 8" Hoods
15,000BTU Air conditioner
Sentinel Electronic Ignition CO2 generator ran off of propane
Sentinel CHHC-1 controller
2 70gallon res
4 4x4 trays
2 8" Vortex for light cooling

There is currently 64 plants on each tray. 3 of the trays are full of PK. the last tray has a mixture. 25 Querkle, 20 Grandaddy Purple, and 19 PK. I want to see which strain yields the best and then i will probably switch completely to that strain. The entire harvest will be split between me, my 2 uncles, mom and dad, and the rest will go to a medical club that a buddy of mine works at.

The controller is set to 85 degrees. At 85.5 degrees the A/C comes on and cools the room down to 79. For the night cycle the temp is set to 76. At 76.5 degrees the A/C comes on and cools the room down to 70. After about 4 weeks i will be dropping the temps during the night cycle into the low 60's to bring out the color in the ladies. The CO2 is set to 1425PPM. It cuts off at 1425 but then continues to rise into the mid 1500's. When it falls below 1425 the generator cuts back on. 

My last run I kept the nute schedule pretty simple. I ran the lucas formula and added Big Bug after about a week or two. This time I am trying something different. Here is the list of the nutes I am using this time

FloraMicro
FloraBloom
Hygrozyme
Diamond Nectar
Bloombastic
FloraNectar
Clearex for flushing

I am hoping to yield between 6 and 8lbs. Video of the setup is below.

Click to watch video.



Comments, opinnions welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 8, 2010)

*That setup is ridiculous!!!! i saw your last couple of grows man they were awesome, I like how you upgrade basically double up after every harvest that's SICK YO lol I've been waiting 4 this one since the last one ended. glad to see your up n running again. For the long run!!*


----------



## green as grass (Apr 8, 2010)

deff jealous . will you use lucas style formula with new stuff? im kinda confused also, does lucas formula just only call for pk nutes only.??? no additives?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> That setup is ridiculous!!!! i saw ur last couple of grows man they were awesome, I like how you upgrade basically double up after every harvest that's SICK YO lol I've been waitin 4 this one since the last one ended. glad to see your up n running again. For the long run!!


thanks man. I don't think ill be upgrading from this one very quick. going to try and really get this one dialed in before i upgrade again. but when i do it will be to something ridiculous



green as grass said:


> deff jealous . will you use lucas style formula with new stuff? I'm kinda confused also, does lucas formula just only call for pk nutes only.??? no additives?


 *
i am going to use the lucas formula. but i think I'm going to do it at 3/4 strengths or maybe half strength because the diamond nectar increases nutrient uptake so i think they will burn easier. or that's what i have learned at least from reading threads and researching.*


----------



## suprablaski (Apr 8, 2010)

Loved the last 2 grows, Subed


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 8, 2010)

yea yo with that monster setup i cant wait to see what it can do lol thats a lot of power ur running.. i have a question did you have to do any electrical work? and what did you do? i dont know much bout the electrical side of things ive been trying to find something to understand it better but havent had any luck.. i was thinking bout doing something similiar to this but with a lil less power


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 8, 2010)

I definitely in on this one. Subscribed


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 8, 2010)

im here for sure


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice. I'll be watching.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

suprablaski said:


> Loved the last 2 grows, Subed


thanks. hopefully this one comes out better than those did.



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> yea yo with that monster setup i cant wait to see what it can do lol thats a lot of power ur running.. i have a question did you have to do any electrical work? and what did you do? i dont know much bout the electrical side of things ive been trying to find something to understand it better but havent had any luck.. i was thinking bout doing something similiar to this but with a lil less power


no major electrical work. just ran 2 different circuits into the room straight from the breaker box. one for each pair of lights and fans. i could of got by without it but i just wanted to make sure there was nothing else on the circuits so i know they wont trip.



Dropastone said:


> I definitely in on this one. Subscribed


glad to have you


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2010)

dude it takes 5million watts to grow one bacth how dose the grid not notice that, do u have a license

figure 1 month veg =30 days = 30* 18 hours = 540 hours lights on
figure 2 months flower = 60 days =60* 12hours = 720 hours lights on



540+720=1260 hours total

1260* 4000watt = 5,040,000watts

hahaha thats 5000kw's


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

Another amazing SOG grow, who would miss that? Not me.

^^5000kw hours where I live is only 400. Not bad, but once you add in fans and everything else it's probably closer to 5-600.


----------



## canadian (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe hes doing SOG so no Veg cycle, so Less light in total, 12/12 cycle all the way 
Loving the set up btw, nice and clean, how many mothers you got?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 8, 2010)

RyanTheRhino said:


> dude it takes 5million watts to grow one bacth how dose the grid not notice that, do u have a license
> 
> figure 1 month veg =30 days = 30* 18 hours = 540 hours lights on
> figure 2 months flower = 60 days =60* 12hours = 720 hours lights on
> ...


yes i do have a medical card. as you can see in the title this is a medical grow. i am a caregiver with numerous patients that i grow medicine for. this grow is very legal. and i dont know about the grid. all i know is i pay my electric bill on time. and i hope they dont notice anything.



Someguy15 said:


> Another amazing SOG grow, who would miss that? Not me.
> 
> ^^5000kw hours where I live is only 400. Not bad, but once you add in fans and everything else it's probably closer to 5-600.


great to have you.



canadian said:


> I believe hes doing SOG so no Veg cycle, so Less light in total, 12/12 cycle all the way
> Loving the set up btw, nice and clean, how many mothers you got?


i am vegging right now. but i will only be vegging for about another week. then the lights will get flipped. got about 30 mums.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2010)

it cool then your in no danger, i said that because people have been caught by that. say u live in a house for 10 years, and suddenly one year your electricy usage doubles they notice things like that.. but becarefull cuz i have heard of DEA running in and raiding every thing cuz the fed gov still calls it illeaga.. dont know if u will get in trouble but they will take your shit and break your lightsl


----------



## cooknsmoke (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice and clean... love the setup! can't wait for the results!


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 8, 2010)

Thats a beautiful set up! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 8, 2010)

o yea dont think im haten on you, just random facts, i wish u best of luck "may bud be with u"


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bout time there's another grow god dam man!! Jk man you know I'm here for the ride dude good job on the last grow and good luck on the new.


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Question,

I seem to do well with my rockwool grows after I get through the initial veg stage. Once they grab hold and take off I'm good. The first two weeks are brutal for me though. I'm running RO water and GH nutes, 4x8 tray and 2000w. Any advice regarding watering or nutes in the critical first two weeks? I feel as if I'm a logical person but still cannot dial it in. I'm ready for soil...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 8, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Question,
> 
> I seem to do well with my rockwool grows after I get through the initial veg stage. Once they grab hold and take off I'm good. The first two weeks are brutal for me though. I'm running RO water and GH nutes, 4x8 tray and 2000w. Any advice regarding watering or nutes in the critical first two weeks? I feel as if I'm a logical person but still cannot dial it in. I'm ready for soil...


It's the large RW compared to size of the plants. Had me beating my head on the wall first round, switched to 2 gal smartpots with 50% hydroton 50% rw minicubes (salad crouton size). 100% difference, and the rw makes it so watering 3x/day is possible all the way through flower. Don't regress to dirt!


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> It's the large RW compared to size of the plants. Had me beating my head on the wall first round, switched to 2 gal smartpots with 50% hydroton 50% rw minicubes (salad crouton size). 100% difference, and the rw makes it so watering 3x/day is possible all the way through flower. Don't regress to dirt!


Thanks for the reply. I'm gonna PM you so I don't shit on your thread.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im here alllllll the way rabah good luck bro.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 9, 2010)

DubsFan said:


> Question,
> 
> I seem to do well with my rockwool grows after I get through the initial veg stage. Once they grab hold and take off I'm good. The first two weeks are brutal for me though. I'm running RO water and GH nutes, 4x8 tray and 2000w. Any advice regarding watering or nutes in the critical first two weeks? I feel as if I'm a logical person but still cannot dial it in. I'm ready for soil...


just pay careful attention to your ladies. they will let you know when they need to be watered. when they do give them some. thats all i do. but definately dont overwater them the first couple weeks. you want those roots to shoot down and spread out seeking out the water.



w1ckedchowda said:


> here we go


yep



don2009 said:


> Im here alllllll the way rabah good luck bro.


thanks. im hoping for the best.


----------



## kovo (Apr 9, 2010)

i been waitin for this one!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks great. Cant wait to see this one progress. Holy shit-load-o-clones.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the look of the room and you should throw up a poll and see what people guess. I love guessing the weights before grows.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 9, 2010)

very clean setup very similar equip to mine gonna follow closely with this grow just as i did ur last. im doin scrog but still considering sog like urs to avoid long veg time. so im gonna see how things work out in comparisson to my first round. thanks for the video update helps put things in perspective.

rep for the legit setup.

-scribed


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 10, 2010)

kovo said:


> i been waitin for this one!!!!


well you dont gotta wait no more. its finally here.



Integra21 said:


> Looks great. Cant wait to see this one progress. Holy shit-load-o-clones.


thanks. all together when i cloned my mums i took about 500 clones. the extra ones went in the trash.



Joker209 said:


> I love the look of the room and you should throw up a poll and see what people guess. I love guessing the weights before grows.


too late to put a poll now. Unless a mod will add one to my thread. im hoping for 8lb's



BooMeR242 said:


> very clean setup very similar equip to mine gonna follow closely with this grow just as i did ur last. im doin scrog but still considering sog like urs to avoid long veg time. so im gonna see how things work out in comparisson to my first round. thanks for the video update helps put things in perspective.
> 
> rep for the legit setup.
> 
> -scribed


thanks. i love SOG. im thinking of doing a scrog sometime in the near future.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ypu can still do scrog's with very short veg times boomer, you just neede to use more plants. My current grow is the perfect example of that. I had 3 larger clones flowered at about 18"(about 4 weeks old) on the left side and 6 smaller clones flowered at about 6-8"(about 2 weeks old) that filled out the same 3'x4' area almost equally.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 12, 2010)

res change today. 8 ml/gal of micro, 16 ml/gal of bloom, 8 ml/gal of hygrozyme, and 4 ml/gal of diamond nectar. no floranectar yet. ive never used diamond nectar or hygrozyme before. ill let you know how they react... the diamond nectar is supposed to increase nutrient uptake... hopefully they dont get burned


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> res change today. 8 ml/gal of micro, 16 ml/gal of bloom, 8 ml/gal of hygrozyme, and 4 ml/gal of diamond nectar. no floranectar yet. ive never used diamond nectar or hygrozyme before. ill let you know how they react... the diamond nectar is supposed to increase nutrient uptake... hopefully they dont get burned


Def Subscribed! This should be a hell of a journey..

Im currently thinking of switching from hygrozyme to H202, hygrozyme seems to work less and less as the grow goes, seems like your constantly adding more and more to keep the ROT away... Atleast that has been my experience with it...


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey rb. Do you think that adding the big bud to your last grow was a big benefit? What ml/gal did u do? Did u use cal mag or just the bloom micro and big bud


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Hey rb. Do you think that adding the big bud to your last grow was a big benefit? What ml/gal did u do? Did u use cal mag or just the bloom micro and big bud


i do think it was benefit. not sure how much but my buds did swell up real nice. i use the powder form and i used it at 3/4 strength of what recomended. i didnt use cal mag. jus bloom micro and big bud. if your going to go that route i would suggest you use that and then try overdrive. ive heard that it works pretty well.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

BTW. switched to flower yesterday. pics to come soon. they are all looking excellent. they responded real well to the nutes. no burning or anything. they are all 8 - 10". they've been growing faster than usual. but ive been vegging with co2. i hadnt before because i was using bottled co2. this generator is coming in handy. and im still on my first tank of propane. its not even half empty yet.... in all my grows i have never switched them when they were this big or this healthy. im predicting a excellent yield. im going to go out on a limb here and say 9 - 10lbs... feel free to critisize and bring me back down to earth at anytime... lol


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 15, 2010)

sup rb.,
well anything over 2lb per light is fucking pro imo..
id love to see a monster yielder in ur trays, any chance of strain change in the future?


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn, I am glad I stumbled accross this one. Very nice set-up man. You got me thinking of changing to a SOG now. I read your previous journal, is this your first run under 4k? If not what kind of yeild have you been seeing per light. I read that you got 2.5 lbs under 2k, but did you have another round between that one and now? Anyway, I am glad I got a seat for this one. ~ scribed


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> sup rb.,
> well anything over 2lb per light is fucking pro imo..
> id love to see a monster yielder in ur trays, any chance of strain change in the future?


yes definately a chance. thats the main reason im trying the querkle and GDP right now. i would love to have a monster yielder that would give me an ounce per lady. ive been reading high times and looking for some new strains as well.



#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Damn, I am glad I stumbled accross this one. Very nice set-up man. You got me thinking of changing to a SOG now. I read your previous journal, is this your first run under 4k? If not what kind of yeild have you been seeing per light. I read that you got 2.5 lbs under 2k, but did you have another round between that one and now? Anyway, I am glad I got a seat for this one. ~ scribed


this is my first run under 4k. my last run i got 1175g under 2k. but only had 53 ladies in each tray. im hoping to get 2 a tray this time. only time will tell. glad to have you.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

i need a dehumidifier. a really really big one. anyone have an idead? or know what kind i should get or where to get it from? humiditiy is at 85% and this 70 pint i just bought only lowered it to 75. need something badly...


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 15, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i need a dehumidifier. a really really big one. anyone have an idead? or know what kind i should get or where to get it from? humiditiy is at 85% and this 70 pint i just bought only lowered it to 75. need something badly...


Try covering up your reservoirs, that will definitely help with your humidity problem. Good ventilation also helps too.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Try covering up your reservoirs, that will definitely help with your humidity problem. Good ventilation also helps too.


 he runs co2, no venting..

man, ull prob have to run 2 dehumidi's,.. try craigslist for a cheapy..
i run sealed co2 aswell so i know about humidity probs.. well almost sealed cos i use a window air-con, its cut into the wall of the grow and works really good at removing humidity.. mini split is coming for my next round so ill be investing in another de-humidi too


----------



## Supgee3 (Apr 15, 2010)

Great setup, can't wait to see some fucking purple buds. 

I'm along for the ride

/sub'd


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 15, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> he runs co2, no venting..
> 
> man, ull prob have to run 2 dehumidi's,.. try craigslist for a cheapy..
> i run sealed co2 aswell so i know about humidity probs.. well almost sealed cos i use a window air-con, its cut into the wall of the grow and works really good at removing humidity.. mini split is coming for my next round so ill be investing in another de-humidi too



I don't know where you live but Big Lots has reconditioned Haier DH's for $85. You have a pretty good size grow but the room isn't that big. You should be able to run 1 DH draining into a res. Don't use their bucket cause they only hold about 45 pints. 

Any decent DH will have a hose fitting in it that will allow you to bypass the bucket.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Try covering up your reservoirs, that will definitely help with your humidity problem. Good ventilation also helps too.


reservoirs are covered. i thought that was a must... doesnt everyone cover them???



streetlegal said:


> he runs co2, no venting..
> 
> man, ull prob have to run 2 dehumidi's,.. try craigslist for a cheapy..
> i run sealed co2 aswell so i know about humidity probs.. well almost sealed cos i use a window air-con, its cut into the wall of the grow and works really good at removing humidity.. mini split is coming for my next round so ill be investing in another de-humidi too


i dont really want to run 2 cause ill be using twice as much elctricity. im looking into a commercial dehumidifier or industrial grade or something of that sort. i found a few but they are real pricey. $700+ some running as much as $1200.



Supgee3 said:


> Great setup, can't wait to see some fucking purple buds.
> 
> I'm along for the ride
> 
> /sub'd


purple buds coming in about 6 weeks



DubsFan said:


> I don't know where you live but Big Lots has reconditioned Haier DH's for $85. You have a pretty good size grow but the room isn't that big. You should be able to run 1 DH draining into a res. Don't use their bucket cause they only hold about 45 pints.
> 
> Any decent DH will have a hose fitting in it that will allow you to bypass the bucket.


there is a big lots around the corner. im gonna go check them out now.......
thanks...


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 15, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> reservoirs are covered. i thought that was a must... doesnt everyone cover them???


They're not covered in your video.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> They're not covered in your video.


oh. lol. that was the first day. everything wasnt done yet. i didnt make them yet. i made some the day after. i guess i should make a new video... will do tonight...


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 15, 2010)

yes, new video AND make sure we see the lids rs!!.. (i jus wanna see the plants man lol)


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 15, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> yes, new video AND make sure we see the lids rs!!.. (i jus wanna see the plants man lol)


 alright. as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 15, 2010)

VEG THOSE THINGS FOR A MONTH!
youll thank me later
=]
blaze on
+rep
-BBQ


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 15, 2010)

even though its too lately prolly...next round, you should.
i know they'll get get big but maybe veg for at least a week or two.
then drop it to 12/12.
i bet you'll increase yeild 10 fold


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 15, 2010)

SOG grows rarely have any veg time, it's part of the style, a choice he's obviously very successful with. With that many plants in that much space a 2 week veg would leave half of them dead or without light as they all compete. Now in terms of plant counts, there's a sure benefit of a longer veg time, but it's all balance and this style is all about short, single cola plants.


----------



## irieboy (Apr 15, 2010)

rbaha, your posts have been a true inspiration to me, I been scribed since your last 2k grow, I have my ladies in promix soiless mix, but after seeing your accomplishments, I think Im going to step my game up and just keep my mothers in soiless, and clone right in to the rockwool, thanks for all your info and much love and luck on your 4k im sure you will do just irie =)


----------



## don2009 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey rabah, guys. I was thinking of another way of SOG, to get bigger yield. I never tried it, but I was thinking like al b fuct style harvest every 2 weeks How he does it, clones in veg for about 2 weeks till the roots come out, then he go to flower. I was thinking same way but add another 2 weeks of veg. I call it pre-flowering. So clip clones from moms, then let the 1st batch in veg with no nutes till roots come out for 2 weeks. Then 2 weeks come clip clones from moms put them in veg for roots(2nd batch) and the 1st batch put in pre-flower for 2 weeks with a 1/4 nutes then flower after 2 weeks with a total of 1 month in veg and still harvest every 2 weeks when you reapeat the process. Clip from moms veg for 2 weeks for roots. 2 weeks pre-flower with 1/4 nutes. I never did this so I know it may have some shit to it, what you guys think?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 16, 2010)

click to watch


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 16, 2010)

What does a room like that yield?


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 16, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> click to watch


 pause that shit on 28seconds,.. thats me hiding in the canopy in the corner.. 
Nice lid shot RS


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> What does a room like that yield?


hopefully 9-10 lbs. but im guessing more realistically along the lines between 6-8. but it all depends on strain. 



streetlegal said:


> pause that shit on 28seconds,.. thats me hiding in the canopy in the corner..
> Nice lid shot RS


lol



w1ckedchowda said:


> amazing.


thanks. its only gonna get better.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 16, 2010)

think i just solved my humidity problems. i got a drizair 1200. setting it up now and seeing how it works. hopefully it works good.


----------



## naturalhigh (Apr 16, 2010)

that will kick the water right out of there air!...you cna always drain it back to the rezs...looks good


----------



## llop1103 (Apr 16, 2010)

just went threw the thread looks great i watched your last grow and was amazed im only getting more amazed as the time goes by lol. Keep up the good work im feeling 8-10 lbs for you Goodluck ill be watching!


----------



## irieboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Rba, awesome video dude I must of played it like 5 times back to back LOL I know you had posted it earlier but how many did you go with this time in each tray? Also i didnt notice how many rez you have for all 4 trays? What gallon size are they? thanks man your girlies are looking sexy as hell and it rocks when they look uniformed like that


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 16, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> think i just solved my humidity problems. i got a drizair 1200. setting it up now and seeing how it works. hopefully it works good.


[youtube]VEd2j9HOgRI[/youtube]

Looks pretty badass to me. 6.4 amps tho damn, that's 750 watts! Do you have to run it continuous to keep up with all them plants?

Other thoughts...

isn't adaquate ventilation enough to prevent the need for something like this? Only way I see it necessary is for sealed CO2 grows. 

Edit: Which yours is durrr lol


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 16, 2010)

naturalhigh said:


> that will kick the water right out of there air!...you cna always drain it back to the rezs...looks good


yeah sure will. its been taking care of the humidity really nicely. ive just been draining it to a drain. i might drain it into an empty res though and uase the water...



llop1103 said:


> just went threw the thread looks great i watched your last grow and was amazed im only getting more amazed as the time goes by lol. Keep up the good work im feeling 8-10 lbs for you Goodluck ill be watching!


thanks. i hope i yield that much.



irieboy said:


> Rba, awesome video dude I must of played it like 5 times back to back LOL I know you had posted it earlier but how many did you go with this time in each tray? Also i didnt notice how many rez you have for all 4 trays? What gallon size are they? thanks man your girlies are looking sexy as hell and it rocks when they look uniformed like that


thanks. lol. there is 64 in each tray. i have 2 res. 70 gallon each.



Someguy15 said:


> [youtube]VEd2j9HOgRI[/youtube]
> 
> Looks pretty badass to me. 6.4 amps tho damn, that's 750 watts! Do you have to run it continuous to keep up with all them plants?
> 
> ...


yeah it is. i got a good deal on it too. i dont have to run it continuously. it comes on when the humidity is 55 and cuts off when the humidity gets to 45.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 16, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> think i just solved my humidity problems. i got a drizair 1200. setting it up now and seeing how it works. hopefully it works good.


 siiiick bro, good to hear its workin for ya

I think i remember u sying that u and ur fam smoke the majority of ur weight urselves.. personally i think thats fuckin great


----------



## mxrider4 (Apr 17, 2010)

Why do you have such high humidity problems? I never exhaust my room and Ive never seen it above 44percent hum. It most be ur local climate? 

Would u be better off with maybe 180 plants or something? it looks crowded on them trays.

I have to ask this too. r u a black guy? Im just guessing because it seems that you are really into them purple strains? i know im stereo-typing but that shit is too funny how only the brothers love all that purple shit. Anyhow, nice grow bud.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

mxrider4 said:


> Why do you have such high humidity problems? I never exhaust my room and Ive never seen it above 44percent hum. It most be ur local climate?
> 
> Would u be better off with maybe 180 plants or something? it looks crowded on them trays.
> 
> I have to ask this too. r u a black guy? Im just guessing because it seems that you are really into them purple strains? i know im stereo-typing but that shit is too funny how only the brothers love all that purple shit. Anyhow, nice grow bud.


prob cos ur growing 2 plants out on ur balcony, not 4000watts, 300 plants and 400something gallons of water in a 7'x8' room,.. motherfuckin' humidity is a bitch, believe it


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 17, 2010)

It's very difficult to have a perfectly sealed room. I can go days without Co2. I measure my Co2 every now and then without the bottle on and it's always above 300 even when I've been lazy and haven't gone to the shop to swap out my bottle.

In SD our average humidity is in the 50-60% range. My room stays at 45-55% and I fill up about 50 litres of water. When it rains my room is 55-65% and I fill up about 100 litres of water. 

A perfectly sealed room is hard to pull off...so we are still subject to our regions conditions.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

dubs- wen my tank emptys my room drops immediatley, think it was like 230 last time it happened.. and humidity is an issue for me constantly, my rooms alot more cramped then ur avatar looks, although doubt that changes much.. wondering why ud let ur room go without co2? ur missing the benefits of increased co2,..although i do it myself occasionally, run unsealed for a couple days, i figure i just saved 2 days co2 lol, cheap bastard i am.. u dont have a grow thread no more?.. id like to see how ur doin.. i still remember ur outdoor balcony avatar.. and can i ask ur optimum sealed co2 stats too? like temp, co2 ppm, humidity

RS- i just got repped for ur grow dude!! damn butt nuggets lol.. wots ur optimum temp, co2, humidity etc,.. u maintain high co2 all the way or drop late flower?.. some other shit i wanted to ask,.. meh ill be back


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 17, 2010)

mxrider4 said:


> Why do you have such high humidity problems? I never exhaust my room and Ive never seen it above 44percent hum. It most be ur local climate?
> 
> Would u be better off with maybe 180 plants or something? it looks crowded on them trays.
> 
> I have to ask this too. r u a black guy? Im just guessing because it seems that you are really into them purple strains? i know im stereo-typing but that shit is too funny how only the brothers love all that purple shit. Anyhow, nice grow bud.


i have such high humididty problems because my room is sealed and i grow with co2. i have no venting.

the trays look crowded because they are. this is a SOG grow. the idea is to have a lot of plants with little to no veg time.

i dont know why you think only brothers love purple. i know that is definately not the case. where im from purple is the most popular and thats pretty much all you can buy on the street. i just like purple strains. i have for quite some time. when i first started growing thats what strain i started with and thats what i have stuck with. it doenst mean i wont switch. but for right now this is what i want to work with. and no im not a brother.



streetlegal said:


> prob cos ur growing 2 plants out on ur balcony, not 4000watts, 300 plants and 400something gallons of water in a 7'x8' room,.. motherfuckin' humidity is a bitch, believe it


lol. newbs dont understand....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 17, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> dubs- wen my tank emptys my room drops immediatley, think it was like 230 last time it happened.. and humidity is an issue for me constantly, my rooms alot more cramped then ur avatar looks, although doubt that changes much.. wondering why ud let ur room go without co2? ur missing the benefits of increased co2,..although i do it myself occasionally, run unsealed for a couple days, i figure i just saved 2 days co2 lol, cheap bastard i am.. u dont have a grow thread no more?.. id like to see how ur doin.. i still remember ur outdoor balcony avatar.. and can i ask ur optimum sealed co2 stats too? like temp, co2 ppm, humidity
> 
> RS- i just got repped for ur grow dude!! damn butt nuggets lol.. wots ur optimum temp, co2, humidity etc,.. u maintain high co2 all the way or drop late flower?.. some other shit i wanted to ask,.. meh ill be back


my optimum temp is 80-85. co2 is 1500ppm and humidity is 50%. i pump the ladies full of co2 till the last day.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 17, 2010)

bro, wen u got ur shit settled and uve turned out enough to get an average wieght, drop it to 600-1000 and see wot weight u get,..
i set mine at 700, (it usually wanders up to 900-1000 then back down again) for the last 2 weeks and i feel i got a better result and harder nugs,.. although my shit has been changing that much lately that i cant say for sure,.. i dont bother getting into all the tech reasons why man, i just heard it around off a few cats and did it, besides halves c02 output aswell..


----------



## mxrider4 (Apr 17, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i have such high humididty problems because my room is sealed and i grow with co2. i have no venting.
> 
> the trays look crowded because they are. this is a SOG grow. the idea is to have a lot of plants with little to no veg time.
> 
> ...


Just becuz i dont post a lot or may not have been a member for long dont go assuming I dont know shit. I said you had a nice grow.

I think u got something like 2.75lbs off ur last grow. That averages out to under 12g a plant. I was wondering why you would basically just double the same op with a few more plants? If you put 75 per 4x8 section u should get more. Im speaking from exp here. My partner has consitanly ran an op with 28g per plant with 75 per 4x8 tray. When he went to 100 plants per tray he yeilded just under 70oz per tray. So 25 more plants gave him 5 oz less per tray. With ur set up you could get 9lbs off 150 plants instead of 256. That includes 7 day veg period. I dont remember if u veg or not cuz im busy rt now. I just looked at ur pics and thought it might be crowded.

Mad props though. love mother fuckers who set it off.

Oh yeah I go through a 50lb bottle of c02 every six days. its a 9x11x9ft high room. using the fuzzy logic controller. I seal the fuck out of it but cant get more than six days per bottle. i keep it at 1500ppm?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 17, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> bro, wen u got ur shit settled and uve turned out enough to get an average wieght, drop it to 600-1000 and see wot weight u get,..
> i set mine at 700, (it usually wanders up to 900-1000 then back down again) for the last 2 weeks and i feel i got a better result and harder nugs,.. although my shit has been changing that much lately that i cant say for sure,.. i dont bother getting into all the tech reasons why man, i just heard it around off a few cats and did it, besides halves c02 output aswell..


alright ill have to try that out.



mxrider4 said:


> Just becuz i dont post a lot or may not have been a member for long dont go assuming I dont know shit. I said you had a nice grow.
> 
> I think u got something like 2.75lbs off ur last grow. That averages out to under 12g a plant. I was wondering why you would basically just double the same op with a few more plants? If you put 75 per 4x8 section u should get more. Im speaking from exp here. My partner has consitanly ran an op with 28g per plant with 75 per 4x8 tray. When he went to 100 plants per tray he yeilded just under 70oz per tray. So 25 more plants gave him 5 oz less per tray. With ur set up you could get 9lbs off 150 plants instead of 256. That includes 7 day veg period. I dont remember if u veg or not cuz im busy rt now. I just looked at ur pics and thought it might be crowded.
> 
> ...


thanks for the props. just thought you were a newb because you didnt understand about the humidity problems... no offense. but seeing that you grow with co2 you should understand. 
and what strain is your friend running? strain definately has a relation to yield. PK is not a heavy yielding strain. and i dont understand how he could get a better yield with little to no veg with 25 less plants per tray. its mind boggling.
doesnt make sense to me. if he was vegging for some weeks then i could understand but what your saying is that with 25 more plants per tray his yield went down 8-9g per lady? please elaborate on this more. just trying to understand.


----------



## mxrider4 (Apr 18, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> alright ill have to try that out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his strains are blue dream which is a heavy yeilder. He also runs headband which is some dank shit. And grape ape. I like the headband the best. He says its becuz of the plants being able to get more light becuz their not shading each other out. He vegs no more than 10 days max and flips em.

Your grow is looking good though. You could try a 4x4 tray heads up with ur grow and just put 30 plants in it vegged for 7 days and then compare with ur two big trays. if you search this forum there is other post saying less is more to a point. Idk, I never ran sog but want to try it someday. i fuck with ebb n grow. veg 30 days bloom for 8 weeks and get 10 to 11lbs of 30 trees under 4 1000watters. My humidity in bloom usually never goes over 43% but i live in a very dry climate. I keep lights on at night to help with temps. My a/c rarely kicks in and the temp peaks at 84-85 degrees. Also keeping the lights off at day keeps lower humidity in the plants dark cycle. 

Well hopefully u get 8plus on this one. I think you will but that humidity will str8 fuck u with mold if you dont keep that shit down. Ive found that one out before. Where I used to live i had to fight to keep it below 60. Im stoned and rambling on now. anyhow great thread.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 18, 2010)

Check this RS.. guy claims 4-8gram increase per plant after trimming the fans, pretty extreme.. check him if u got time, hes legit.. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=165741


----------



## greengenius (Apr 18, 2010)

How many mothers do you keep for that many clones?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 19, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Check this RS.. guy claims 4-8gram increase per plant after trimming the fans, pretty extreme.. check him if u got time, hes legit.. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=165741


wow. goes againts everything that ive learned and researched but ill try it on some of the ladies and see the result... ill let you know how it goes...



greengenius said:


> How many mothers do you keep for that many clones?


about 40 or 50.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 21, 2010)

U got pics in here of ur mother setup bro? They ebb n flow too? Wot light u run em under? What temps in mother room, and how do u control the mother temps etc


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good question man I was wondering the same thing and infact I think I may have typed something out to the extent then it got lost and I got lazy and never retyped it lol


----------



## don2009 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking of another way of SOG, to get bigger yield. I never tried it, but I was thinking like al b fuct style harvest every 2 weeks How he does it, clones in veg for about 2 weeks till the roots come out, then he go to flower. I was thinking same way but add another 2 weeks of veg. I call it pre-flowering. So clip clones from moms, then let the 1st batch in veg with no nutes till roots come out for 2 weeks. Then 2 weeks come clip clones from moms put them in veg for roots(2nd batch) and the 1st batch put in pre-flower for 2 weeks with a 1/4 nutes then flower after 2 weeks with a total of 1 month in veg and still harvest every 2 weeks when you reapeat the process. Clip from moms veg for 2 weeks for roots. 2 weeks pre-flower with 1/4 nutes. I never did this so I know it may have some shit to it, what you guys think?


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 22, 2010)

Im new here but have been doing my own medicinal S.O.G grow with 40 small plants under 1-1000watt HPS, custom built aero boxes, liquid cooled light on a light mover. Co2 enrichment, many can fans. I top all my plants and get all Kolas. I am pulling next week and should be about 2 lbs of huge Kolas of White Queen her royal highness. I have 3 of these flowering rooms and 1 mother/ clone room. Without the recent nutrient issues that plaqued my current crop, I should be able to get 3-4 lbs per light but I set my goals high. I say 4 lbs because my next strain UK cheese is an extremely high yielder. I would like to add that with all these plants I do not need A/C(even during summer), or a dehumidifier(and I live on the beach). I use an industrial ozone generator to kill any/all odors(I live in an apartment complex) because I am constantly flowering and harvesting every month. Ill upload a video soon.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 22, 2010)

4lb per 1k? nope


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> U got pics in here of ur mother setup bro? They ebb n flow too? Wot light u run em under? What temps in mother room, and how do u control the mother temps etc


 no pics of my mother setup right now. its actually not even setup. but it is an ebb and flow setup. i havent set it up as of yet. after this run ill be taking a break for a couple of months. but i will be setting up my mothers pretty soon. ill have them in a 4x4 sun hut. i like to use botanicare PBP Grow nutes on my mothers. they will be under a 600w MH. environment in mother tent is not controlled at all. i just let them do their thing. but if my flower room is empty ill move them all into there and put them under oen of the 1000's and pump them full of co2.



don2009 said:


> I was thinking of another way of SOG, to get bigger yield. I never tried it, but I was thinking like al b fuct style harvest every 2 weeks How he does it, clones in veg for about 2 weeks till the roots come out, then he go to flower. I was thinking same way but add another 2 weeks of veg. I call it pre-flowering. So clip clones from moms, then let the 1st batch in veg with no nutes till roots come out for 2 weeks. Then 2 weeks come clip clones from moms put them in veg for roots(2nd batch) and the 1st batch put in pre-flower for 2 weeks with a 1/4 nutes then flower after 2 weeks with a total of 1 month in veg and still harvest every 2 weeks when you reapeat the process. Clip from moms veg for 2 weeks for roots. 2 weeks pre-flower with 1/4 nutes. I never did this so I know it may have some shit to it, what you guys think?


might work. would love to see you try it. post a link if you do. also my next run i think ill be starting a perpetual harvest similar to al b's. im going to have each tray 2 weeks apart and harverst every 2 weeks.



UrbanAerO said:


> Im new here but have been doing my own medicinal S.O.G grow with 40 small plants under 1-1000watt HPS, custom built aero boxes, liquid cooled light on a light mover. Co2 enrichment, many can fans. I top all my plants and get all Kolas. I am pulling next week and should be about 2 lbs of huge Kolas of White Queen her royal highness. I have 3 of these flowering rooms and 1 mother/ clone room. Without the recent nutrient issues that plaqued my current crop, I should be able to get 3-4 lbs per light but I set my goals high. I say 4 lbs because my next strain UK cheese is an extremely high yielder. I would like to add that with all these plants I do not need A/C(even during summer), or a dehumidifier(and I live on the beach). I use an industrial ozone generator to kill any/all odors(I live in an apartment complex) because I am constantly flowering and harvesting every month. Ill upload a video soon.


sounds good. i dont understand how you dont need a dehumidifier though. or a/c. you must live in alaska or something. would love to see a video.


----------



## benefit420 (Apr 22, 2010)

damn you guys do it rite............... im sitting here looking at my 12 babies thinking ya im the man. roflmao fucking eh guys i have something to dream for. lol


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)

benefit420 said:


> damn you guys do it rite............... im sitting here looking at my 12 babies thinking ya im the man. roflmao fucking eh guys i have something to dream for. lol


i was just like you a couple years ago... ive come along ways. lots of research and lots of experiments....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)

oh yeah. BTW changed my res yesterday. 8ml Micro, 16ml Bloom, 5ml Diamond Nectar, 8ml Hygrozyme, 5ml Flora Nectar, 2ml Bloombastic. All of these are per gallon. Ec was 2.1. Ph 5.9


----------



## Mr. P. Kush (Apr 22, 2010)

Rb, Do you flush your grows?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr. P. Kush said:


> Rb, Do you flush your grows?


i haven't in past grows. but i do plan on flushing this grow. i think ill start flushing 3-4 days before harvest. I got some clearex for that. i was planning on doing a mid-grow flush. right around 30 days flowering. but im not entirely sure if im going to do that yet.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is the exact same way I was going to do this grow I have in flower right now. They are just about at roughly 20 days but I don't think 30 I was thinking more about 5th week or so


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 22, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> That is the exact same way I was going to do this grow I have in flower right now. They are just about at roughly 20 days but I don't think 30 I was thinking more about 5th week or so


i was going to flush at 30 days just for a day or two and then revert back to a regular and maybe even heavy feeding schedule. until about 3 days before harvest and flush the last 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to flush with clearex at 30 days flowering I would recommend running it one flood, then running plain water one or two floods, then reverting back to your regular nutrient schedule. Not sure how many times a day you flood but I would keep the amount of no nutrients to a minimum, your goal is just to flush buildup not starvation.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice work on the screen. What is that rubber or something? Looks great!


----------



## Delux83 (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet set up im a lil late but pulling up a chair


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 25, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Nice work on the screen. What is that rubber or something? Looks great!


rubber? where?


Delux83 said:


> sweet set up im a lil late but pulling up a chair


thanks. the best is yet to come...


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry, I meant the screen. I am trying to figure out what you constructed it out of.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Sorry, I meant the screen. I am trying to figure out what you constructed it out of.


screen? still confused as to what you ae talking about...


----------



## pftek (Apr 26, 2010)

do you think a DWC grow of this size would help you yield more?


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 26, 2010)

Sup rb.. I think riu un-subbed me..
Anyways, hope u still have some unflushed budd around so u can see there ain't no
difference between the 2


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 26, 2010)

pftek said:


> do you think a DWC grow of this size would help you yield more?


thats a good question. im not sure. it probably would. but that would be a whole lot of work.


streetlegal said:


> Sup rb.. I think riu un-subbed me..
> Anyways, hope u still have some unflushed budd around so u can see there ain't no
> difference between the 2


glad you found the thread again. i do have a little left. if there is no difference. why does everyone swear up and down that there is? i never have flushed before, this will be the first time.


----------



## i81two (Apr 26, 2010)

Im tuned in. keep those pics coming.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Apr 26, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> screen? still confused as to what you ae talking about...


LMAO, sorry Bro, no worries. I was referring to what ever the black squares are on top of your trays, looks like elctrical tape or something in your video. I see now it is too low to be a scog screen, hell it might be a shadow or somthing. Anyway, no biggie, just curious. You ladies look fuckin great tho mang! + rep


----------



## greengenius (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been following your thread closely because I am currently growing some purple kush plants under 4k right now. It's not SOG becuase the clones were from a flowering plant and started stretching way too fast. I resorted to topping them a few times and trimming the lower growth. I'm running co2 myself and the stretch from that required a trellis net.

I took the advice to cut all the fan leaves and now i'm left with rows of colas, though not sog, the coverage is pretty substantial. I'd be interested to see the difference in our outcomes. Here they are at day 25, a couple days after I removed the fan leaves.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 26, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> glad you found the thread again. i do have a little left. if there is no difference. why does everyone swear up and down that there is? i never have flushed before, this will be the first time.


bcos it's voodoo hype man, it sells expensive flush products and secret sauces,..same reason ppl add honey and mollasses to there rez's, crazy..
The best growers I know don't flush either, it's in the cure,. But urs should be a good comparison

and GREENGENIOUS.. Brave move cutting all ur fan leaves man, I hope it works out for u man, I read more of that guys journal and he actually claims up to 10gram increase per plant.. But that is on the strains he uses,.. By memory are skunk1 and some chem diesel crosses.. Gl.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 26, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> LMAO, sorry Bro, no worries. I was referring to what ever the black squares are on top of your trays, looks like elctrical tape or something in your video. I see now it is too low to be a scog screen, hell it might be a shadow or somthing. Anyway, no biggie, just curious. You ladies look fuckin great tho mang! + rep


oh. lol. prolly just a shadow or something. i was like WTF is he talking about. i went in the room and tried to figure it out... lol...


greengenius said:


> I've been following your thread closely because I am currently growing some purple kush plants under 4k right now. It's not SOG becuase the clones were from a flowering plant and started stretching way too fast. I resorted to topping them a few times and trimming the lower growth. I'm running co2 myself and the stretch from that required a trellis net.
> 
> I took the advice to cut all the fan leaves and now i'm left with rows of colas, though not sog, the coverage is pretty substantial. I'd be interested to see the difference in our outcomes. Here they are at day 25, a couple days after I removed the fan leaves.


i would love t see the difference as well. one difference is i will have nothing but top colas but i would love to see the difference in weight. im thinking of lowering my plant numbers and vegging longer to see the difference. if you yield more i would probably switch


streetlegal said:


> bcos it's voodoo hype man, it sells expensive flush products and secret sauces,..same reason ppl add honey and mollasses to there rez's, crazy..
> The best growers I know don't flush either, it's in the cure,. But urs should be a good comparison
> 
> and GREENGENIOUS.. Brave move cutting all ur fan leaves man, I hope it works out for u man, I read more of that guys journal and he actually claims up to 10gram increase per plant.. But that is on the strains he uses,.. By memory are skunk1 and some chem diesel crosses.. Gl.


i will let you know what the difference is if there is any at all. probably just hype. im still thinking of cutting all the fans on one of my trays. kinda skeptical though. i dont wanna mess up a whole tray... i might just do it on a few.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 26, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i will let you know what the difference is if there is any at all. probably just hype. im still thinking of cutting all the fans on one of my trays. kinda skeptical though. i dont wanna mess up a whole tray... i might just do it on a few.


yeh it'd be cool to get ur opinion man.. And as for the haircut, yeh maybe not a whole tray bcos the pk might not like it,.. But do like a cluster fuck of them in a spot, to make sure alot of light is getting down to all the buds cos he says it's the extra light that get them bigger,.. And I think wot he also says that the bud leaves, the ones growing out the buds, are enough leaves for the plant to fully function..

Anyways I hope u understand that ^^ cos I'm pretty effin stoned atm homie


----------



## bimmer525i (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome grow. so much great advice ive picked up from reading this thread. im gonna go through your 2000 watt grow now. keep it up!


----------



## don2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey RB I just cut clones a few hours ago how often should I water them? Thanks Bro and keep up the good work


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 27, 2010)

bimmer525i said:


> awesome grow. so much great advice ive picked up from reading this thread. im gonna go through your 2000 watt grow now. keep it up!


glad it helped.


don2009 said:


> Hey RB I just cut clones a few hours ago how often should I water them? Thanks Bro and keep up the good work


i mist mine twice a day. and leave the vent on the dome slightly cracked. after a week or so i open the vents up completely.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks man. Hey a few of mine started to bend over, looks pretty bad are they ruin? I didnt leave my dome crack for air but I just cracked it a lil bit for air now. The humid is from 50-60% is that ok? Hey if you or anyone got any pointers on cloneing please let me know thanks. + rep Hey RB hows everything going with yours anything new?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 27, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Thanks man. Hey a few of mine started to bend over, looks pretty bad are they ruin? I didnt leave my dome crack for air but I just cracked it a lil bit for air now. The humid is from 50-60% is that ok? Hey if you or anyone got any pointers on cloneing please let me know thanks. + rep Hey RB hows everything going with yours anything new?


you will be able to tell if they are bad. what medium are you using? i use root riot cubes. i have used all mediums and they work the best and are easy to use because the come pre-moistened. i use them with clonex. slice clone at an angle about 1 cm before node. dip in clonex. and place in root riot cube.


----------



## don2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> you will be able to tell if they are bad. what medium are you using? i use root riot cubes. i have used all mediums and they work the best and are easy to use because the come pre-moistened. i use them with clonex. slice clone at an angle about 1 cm before node. dip in clonex. and place in root riot cube.


 I use rooter plugs also they are pre-mostine too. Dammme they look like there there getting worst dame idk what to do. I got heat pad air flow seems all right not to much of air in the humid dome humid between 50-60% dame idk what to do


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 27, 2010)

I set my heat mat to 86 and keep air temps at 80 for clones.. 

Yo rs, u didn't end up showing ur clone/mom setup and climate control details etc.. Or did u..


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 28, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> I set my heat mat to 86 and keep air temps at 80 for clones..
> 
> Yo rs, u didn't end up showing ur clone/mom setup and climate control details etc.. Or did u..


no mother setup right now. when i do set it up ill snap some pics. it will be in a 4x4 sunhut. no climate controller.


----------



## pftek (Apr 28, 2010)

DUDE PLEASE PLEASE cut some of your FAN LEAVES. I really do think they take up a LOT of energy and lumens just to stay green and alive. Why not have fewer fan leaves sucking up more lumens with less shadow than more and having those extra leaves trying to sustain themselves? 

i think of it like taking cuttings (clones). Basically some people CUT their leaves in half because they take up too much energy to stay alive before the roots get going. Sure the roots fix all this but what if all that extra energy was spent on cola production rather than sustaining leaf strength and life?


----------



## greengenius (Apr 28, 2010)

I only cut the fan leaves on the upper third of the plant so all the leaves below the bud sites stayed... they weren't happy the first couple days but they are filling in with weight now and are not showing any signs of stress.
I only vegged mine longer because they were already too tall for sog, so I simply topped them twice and went with 3-4 main colas. I still cut the lower branches as space wouln't permit.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 28, 2010)

pftek said:


> DUDE PLEASE PLEASE cut some of your FAN LEAVES. I really do think they take up a LOT of energy and lumens just to stay green and alive. Why not have fewer fan leaves sucking up more lumens with less shadow than more and having those extra leaves trying to sustain themselves?
> 
> i think of it like taking cuttings (clones). Basically some people CUT their leaves in half because they take up too much energy to stay alive before the roots get going. Sure the roots fix all this but what if all that extra energy was spent on cola production rather than sustaining leaf strength and life?


i dont think ill cut the fan leaves all the way off. the ones that are huge and blocking other plants ill cut in half. i think that way i get the best of both worlds.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 28, 2010)

ladies look great. tallest ones are 21" shortest are a foot. starting to pack on flowers now. video update coming soon.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 28, 2010)

I get to watch em flower then


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome back Loaded D. I havent seen you in a while.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 29, 2010)

been swimming in a cesspool of emotion..... swam out though, now Im back .


----------



## mista32 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks good gonna watch maybe missed it but whats the under the rockwool cubes i tried sure to grow it sucks hold to much water


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 29, 2010)

mista32 said:


> Looks good gonna watch maybe missed it but whats the under the rockwool cubes i tried sure to grow it sucks hold to much water


 its a coco mat


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 2, 2010)

just checkin in brotha seeing that ive missed more then i thought i will have to do sum catchin up lol.


----------



## Joker209 (May 2, 2010)

Don't worry there Boomer, we were all a little left in the dark about this 1 until it was a bit into the other haha...


----------



## davidgrimm (May 7, 2010)

Hi there,

Its been a week or so since rbahadosingh's last post so I wanted to see if he can post an update. His plants should be getting some nice white hairs by now and looking sharp. 

Are you out there?

BTW, thanks so much for posting. Your threads are always informative. Mine is a little larger in total wattage (8 thousand watters in the bloom area) but, since I am set up to harvest every 2 weeks, I only have 2 lights worth at any stage at any time. I always seem to learn something new when I read his, Al's or TLD's posts. Thanks all.


----------



## homebrewer (May 7, 2010)

pftek said:


> DUDE PLEASE PLEASE cut some of your FAN LEAVES. I really do think they take up a LOT of energy and lumens just to stay green and alive. Why not have fewer fan leaves sucking up more lumens with less shadow than more and having those extra leaves trying to sustain themselves?
> 
> i think of it like taking cuttings (clones). Basically some people CUT their leaves in half because they take up too much energy to stay alive before the roots get going. Sure the roots fix all this but what if all that extra energy was spent on cola production rather than sustaining leaf strength and life?


 Those fan leaves act as solar panels for your plant, you DO NOT want to remove those. From Jorge Cervantes' book:

_Leave leaves alone! Leave removal is not pruning, it is hacking up a healthy plant. Ill-informed growers believe that removing large scale shade leaves makes plants more productive because it supplies more light to smaller leaves and growing tips. Wrong! This is bad gardening. Plants need all their leaves to produce the maximum amount of chlorophyll and food. _

And people cut the leaves of clones in half to slow transpiration, not because they take up energy to stay alive.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 7, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> i dont think ill cut the fan leaves all the way off. the ones that are huge and blocking other plants ill cut in half. i think that way i get the best of both worlds.


I think you are on the right track with your pruning. I have been experimenting with fan leaf trimming myself and find the more you can leave the better the growth. I to trim cut the fans in half before removing. Ed says to trim the big fans off the top part of the bud and anything that is shading/blocking light from hitting the bud. If you have light movers, it helps to get light down in spaces between the leaves so you can leave more of them on. Also, IMHO when you trim too many fans during flower you stunt the growth of the buds. just my two cents~

Here is a quote from a Ed Rosenthal book I have.
_"Fan leaves are the plants sugar factories. Sugar fuels both plant metabolism and growth. Trimming the shade leaves results in less growth and ultimately, smaller buds. Shade leaves should be clipped off or trimmed only when they block light, the energy source, from getting to the growing buds. If only parts of the leaves are shading the buds, they can be trimmed rather than removed."_ '_*The Best of Ask Ed'*_


----------



## greengenius (May 7, 2010)

Dying for an update, yours cant be that far behind mine.


----------



## Joker209 (May 7, 2010)

Looking good there bud keep up the good work!!


----------



## greengenius (May 7, 2010)

don2009 said:


> nice!!!! +rep





Joker209 said:


> Looking good there bud keep up the good work!!


Thank you. it's my 4k purple kush vs his 4k purple kush. I missed the opportunity to go all SOG this round so topped all the plants a couple of times and split the batch into two trays and 4 lights. I really want to see the difference in yield. I'm actually hoping his will yield more so I can end my internal debate of veg time vs no veg time.

Here's another look.


----------



## Joker209 (May 7, 2010)

DAAMM lol Looking good now man keep it up


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 7, 2010)

I am curious of the results too. I really think the veg time is the key, but I haven't tried the sog thing yet. My pk yeilded more with less plants and more veg time though. I will be standing at the finish line though to see who wins this one.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 7, 2010)

sorry for taking so long everyone. video update coming in an hour.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 8, 2010)

video isnt that great so i snapped some pics too.


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice those buds are starting to really look good bro.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 8, 2010)

#1Raiderfan420 said:


> Very nice those buds are starting to really look good bro.


thanks man. i think the bloombastic is definately is worth the money. i think they are swelling faster than before. ive been comparing them to some of my old pictures and i dont think they were this big at this many days. only time will tell.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

my god this grow is epic. Please sweet jesus let me grow like this guy one day. 

* gets on one knee and prays 

lol. for real though, way to live the dream.


----------



## greengenius (May 8, 2010)

Wowzer, I don't think it's even a question that you'll yield more. That is so much bud per sq. foot and all looking very nice btw.

You better watch out though, this is what I got brewing next. 

2 rooms, 8,000 Watts, 4 Trays and Al B. style clones.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

greengenius said:


> Wowzer, I don't think it's even a question that you'll yield more. That is so much bud per sq. foot and all looking very nice btw.
> 
> You better watch out though, this is what I got brewing next.
> 
> 2 rooms, 8,000 Watts, 4 Trays and Al B. style clones.


wow thats like clash of the titans : /


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 8, 2010)

greengenius said:


> Wowzer, I don't think it's even a question that you'll yield more. That is so much bud per sq. foot and all looking very nice btw.
> 
> You better watch out though, this is what I got brewing next.
> 
> 2 rooms, 8,000 Watts, 4 Trays and Al B. style clones.


lookin good man. good luck with your setup. i think i might double up after this run and setup a whole seperate room with another 4k Watts and have them 1 month apart and harvest every month.



WeSmkDro said:


> wow thats like clash of the titans : /


lol. more like clash of the cockroaches. i have a couple friends that have 20 light setups... and i know there are lots more people with ridiculous setups that we cant even imagine.... hopefully we all can get there one day....


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 8, 2010)

BooYaa! That is some serious bud there!! They look oustanding man! Very nice work


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lookin good man. good luck with your setup. i think i might double up after this run and setup a whole seperate room with another 4k Watts and have them 1 month apart and harvest every month.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. more like clash of the cockroaches. i have a couple friends that have 20 light setups... and i know there are lots more people with ridiculous setups that we cant even imagine.... hopefully we all can get there one day....


20 light setups ... okay heres how we can all look at 20 light setups. you ever see oprah , or jay z, or donald trump and wonder how you can become rich and experienced like them? well ... when you think about it too hard it seems fucking impossible because of all it took to get there. Thats how i see 20 lights .... my christ. Begging for DEA lol. are these people operation under med mar laws? lol. if not that is a wee bit risky : / lol. how do you hide 20 hid lights worth of heat?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 8, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> 20 light setups ... okay heres how we can all look at 20 light setups. you ever see oprah , or jay z, or donald trump and wonder how you can become rich and experienced like them? well ... when you think about it too hard it seems fucking impossible because of all it took to get there. Thats how i see 20 lights .... my christ. Begging for DEA lol. are these people operation under med mar laws? lol. if not that is a wee bit risky : / lol. how do you hide 20 hid lights worth of heat?


lol... actually one of my friends is under MM laws. and the other is not. myy ideal setup would be about 10 lights. dont need anymore than that. then i would start to need help and i like growing by myself...


----------



## Delux83 (May 8, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> lol... actually one of my friends is under MM laws. and the other is not. myy ideal setup would be about 10 lights. dont need anymore than that. then i would start to need help and i like growing by myself...


my ideal set up would be the house down the street with the big ass shed and the detatched garage thats like 4x bigger then the shed and then another garage attached to the house for my whips lol... either that or a hudge green house attached to the back of my house with metal blinds on a switch to control the light period with lol and lots of green lights on the inside so i could go into it after dark haha think i like that one best like the glass screened in porches only with the garage door like blinds muhahaha


----------



## Someguy15 (May 9, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> my ideal set up would be the house down the street with the big ass shed and the detatched garage thats like 4x bigger then the shed and then another garage attached to the house for my whips lol... either that or a hudge green house attached to the back of my house with metal blinds on a switch to control the light period with lol and lots of green lights on the inside so i could go into it after dark haha think i like that one best like the glass screened in porches only with the garage door like blinds muhahaha


 I'd be too paranoid to sleep with them outside of the locked house lol, but that's just me.

Lookin great rbah! Double rooms with your setup would be amazing. How much would a second one cost?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 9, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd be too paranoid to sleep with them outside of the locked house lol, but that's just me.
> 
> Lookin great rbah! Double rooms with your setup would be amazing. How much would a second one cost?


no entirely sure how much a second one would cost. i would have to do some number crunching. but seeing as i have a great hydro store that sells me everything way cheaper than retail it wouldnt be so bad. im guessing no more than about 8grand for everything. not a bad investment if you ask me.


----------



## kysmoker (May 9, 2010)

Subscribed, fucking amazing set up man. +Rep

In essence, your living my god damn dream 

I have a very similar set up in mind, I hope to be able to put it into motion one day.

P.S. Do you have any odor issues? Are you recirculating air through a carbon filter or anything? Was just curious.

EDIT: I know the room is sealed, I just thought some odor might be able to escape, since smell permeates and all that.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 11, 2010)

week 4 started today. another 4 or so to go. i think im going to harvest sometime between 60 - 63 days.


----------



## Delux83 (May 11, 2010)

woohoo halfway mark =D


----------



## irieboy (May 11, 2010)

Time flies, I feel like you started this 4k grow like last week, I actually bought a 4x4 tray,rez, pretty much everything so that i can duplicate your setup but just use 1 tray, since I am currently doing soil, i will post pics when its set up so you can tell me what u think, you have been a great help rba, hope u get more then what u calculated =)


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 11, 2010)

irieboy said:


> Time flies, I feel like you started this 4k grow like last week, I actually bought a 4x4 tray,rez, pretty much everything so that i can duplicate your setup but just use 1 tray, since I am currently doing soil, i will post pics when its set up so you can tell me what u think, you have been a great help rba, hope u get more then what u calculated =)


yeah. time does fly. are you going to set yours up in a tent or a room? you going to use co2? definately post the pictures or send me a PM. i hope i get more than calculated too.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 12, 2010)

Bloombastic works. Thats it and all to it. I know the shit is expensive as hell. But it is definately worth every penny. Try some...........


----------



## IMO (May 12, 2010)

couldnt help but notice youre from beautiful oaksterdam, you wouldnt happen to have gone by that new warehouse of a weedshop iGrow yet have you?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 12, 2010)

IMO said:


> couldnt help but notice youre from beautiful oaksterdam, you wouldnt happen to have gone by that new warehouse of a weedshop iGrow yet have you?


yes i have and dont even waste your time going. they have limited products and are waaaaaaay overpriced. the only good thing about that place is they have models of systems set up on the floor so you can see.


----------



## Tiger Woods (May 12, 2010)

Rbah- first off love yours grow read the last 2000watt grow and now following this one.

Question does Bloomblastic contain any organics? Went to their site and a couple things

struck my eye as oraganic but it never clearly stated.


----------



## Delux83 (May 12, 2010)

*Derived from:*

Pottasium Phosphate, Pottasium Hydroxide, Phosforic acid, Iron EDTA, Laminara Digitata, Ascophyllum Nodosum
*All natural based nutrient additive*

does natural translate to organic or no? or is that just tricky wording?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 12, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> Rbah- first off love yours grow read the last 2000watt grow and now following this one.
> 
> Question does Bloomblastic contain any organics? Went to their site and a couple things
> 
> struck my eye as oraganic but it never clearly stated.


glad your following along. and im not entirely sure. from what ive read. it says organic based. dont know if its entirely organic or what. all i know is the stuff works good. my trich production has gone crazy. the ladies have as many trichs now as they would when they're done. and the buds are just stacking and stacking and are rock solid hard. i think the stuff is amazing.


Delux83 said:


> *Derived from:*
> 
> Pottasium Phosphate, Pottasium Hydroxide, Phosforic acid, Iron EDTA, Laminara Digitata, Ascophyllum Nodosum
> *All natural based nutrient additive*
> ...


i dunno. i have no clue.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 12, 2010)

oh yeah. BTW. i havent even been using it at full strength. only half. im wondering how they would like full strength?


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2010)

Looking f'ing great *rbahadosingh. Thats gona be some mad numers at the end. I hope you hot the trimmer attachment for your weed wacker. Here is a funal shot from the one I just finished. 2 600w lights, Light 1(3 plants=16oz3g), Light 2(6 plants=15oz27g). Got right at the 2lb mark. But with your watts, I cant even imagine.*















https://www.rollitup.org/members/rbahadosingh-40485.html


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 12, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Looking f'ing great *rbahadosingh. Thats gona be some mad numers at the end. I hope you hot the trimmer attachment for your weed wacker. Here is a funal shot from the one I just finished. 2 600w lights, Light 1(3 plants=16oz3g), Light 2(6 plants=15oz27g). Got right at the 2lb mark. But with your watts, I cant even imagine.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is WOW. thats looks great!


----------



## Joker209 (May 12, 2010)

That looks fucking awesome man. +rep If I can


----------



## don2009 (May 13, 2010)

Good job Interga hey you said 6 plants on 1 light and 3 on the other? Did you do scrog top them or anything? What was your method? What strain? And do a smoke report for us on that thanks and very good job +rep


----------



## Tiger Woods (May 13, 2010)

Rhab- well I'll just assume it is organic since it does say organic based. I personally stay away from ANYTHING organic involving hydroponics. I like the feeling of knowing there's ZERO 

pathogens in my water by using 35% food grade h2o2 every 3-4 days.

On a off topic note(this may sound a lot crazy) but iam strongly considering replacing chlorine for the h2o2. Not only for the cost(1 gallon will last a life time at 1ml per 10 gallons) but I 

figure if all the commercial/ major greenhouses are doing it most be doing the job.

Peace and good vibes


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 13, 2010)

Tiger Woods said:


> Rhab- well I'll just assume it is organic since it does say organic based. I personally stay away from ANYTHING organic involving hydroponics. I like the feeling of knowing there's ZERO
> 
> pathogens in my water by using 35% food grade h2o2 every 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


i read the box today and it said organic based because it has sea kelp and clay minerals or something like that. i used h202 before but now i use hygrozyme. but im thinking of switching back to h202. that hygrozyme is expenisve as hell.


----------



## Tiger Woods (May 13, 2010)

Rbah- thanks for all the quick responses I here you on how expensive Hygrozyme is but if you are really considering replaceing it you will have to remove a 

both of your supplements( still not 100% sure about bloomblastic) diamond nectar, bloomblastic and of course Hygrozyme. All of which contain organics and 

The h2o2 will kill all (good and bad) stuff in your rez. If you don't have any 35% food grade locally, I order from Celeste(just google celeste h2o2). I always 

order big so I don't have to order as often, you can get 4 gallons for 140 shipped(to the south anyway) and at 8ml a gallon it last a good while. Like I said

earlier compare that to 3-5 dollars for 1 gallon of clorox that will last years and well you get the picture. 

Keep in mind I've personally have never used it and iam not going to try it to be cheap, the cost is just a major benefit, but because it works(I hope anyway,lol)

if not its back to h2o2.

Let me stop rambling, wish you the best of luck really like your style. Keep it up.

Peace and good vibes my friend


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 14, 2010)

Bloombastic I am using it for the first time I recieved 3 free 60ml sample from my local supplier.I have to say SOME STRONG SMELLING STUFF(someone compared to african gumbo and I would agreed some strong smelling goat curry)
And your organic question, this is on the bottle BUT it is very general in it writing 
Read small print at bottom of photo (All natural organic based nutrient additive)


----------



## Tiger Woods (May 14, 2010)

JGt- ok thanks man

Peace and good vibes


----------



## pftek (May 15, 2010)

i see you don't use any plastic containers. do you find the roots grow out and past the rockwool (either to the side or down)? 

How many times a day do you flood it with water? how long is it flooded for? and is it completely dry after the flood? 

On your last grow, why don't you think you hit the 1g/1watt ratio?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 15, 2010)

pftek said:


> i see you don't use any plastic containers. do you find the roots grow out and past the rockwool (either to the side or down)?
> 
> How many times a day do you flood it with water? how long is it flooded for? and is it completely dry after the flood?
> 
> On your last grow, why don't you think you hit the 1g/1watt ratio?


my rockwool sits on top of a coco mat. the roots grow down through the cocomat and into the tray. i flood my tray 4 times a day. right when the lights come on for 15 min. then 3 hours later for 5 min. the 3 hours later for 10 min and 3 hours after that for 5 min. the 5 min floods just flood the coco mat pretty much and the water levels doesnt even get up to the rockwool. i dont think i hit the 1 gram a watt becase of the strain and because i didnt have enough plants... hopefully ill hit that goal this time.. but its probably a long shot.


----------



## Integra21 (May 15, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Good job Interga hey you said 6 plants on 1 light and 3 on the other? Did you do scrog top them or anything? What was your method? What strain? And do a smoke report for us on that thanks and very good job +rep


 I had a 3'x8' scrog screen above 2 of my custom dwc tubs with 1 600w above each. Easier to see it here





The first side you see pictured above was 3 Blue Kush clones that I vegged to a height of around 18". On the second tub, I used 5 Blue Kush and 1 White Widow clone(accident) that were about 6-8" tall when I flowered them that you can see here





The left side is about 3 weeks ahead of the right side. But both side blew up





And I don not top. With a scrog it is counter productive since the screen triggers the same hormone shift that topping does and would just leave you with 1 less top in your screen(per plant). I used Technaflora nutrients(whole set). But enough hijacking of your thread R, more in the journal in my sig if you're interested.


----------



## Bob Smith (May 16, 2010)

Looking good Rbaha, looking very good - actually glad I stopped in because reading your thread just reminded me to start using that Bloombastic that I have!!

Shit, I wish I had some more time to stop in and get caught up, but this is just a drive by for me.............another three weeks and then I can parlay and read about weed all day long 

This test sucks my balls...........FYI, uploading pics now.........


----------



## greengenius (May 18, 2010)

Bump for the Purple Kush grows


----------



## chainseeker (May 18, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


WOW!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 18, 2010)

chainseeker said:


>



WOW! [/QUOTE]


You can say that agian, nice colas & camera !!


----------



## IMO (May 18, 2010)

hahaha holy shit man. im glad you had the same experience. i only asked because i didnt want to start bad-mouthing them in case you had some affiliation. that place absolutely blows. they had a tiny inventory and were out of some of the most important shit (neem oil, advanced nutrients, etc. etc.) i certainly was unimpressed. youre right on about the floor models though, i appreciated being able to see first hand some of these systems. i also loved that they had some flowering mj in one of the setups as well. gotta love the bay. anyhow, good luck with your grow. glad to see some other folks on here from the 510.


----------



## hyerollin (May 21, 2010)

if ur still lookin for a dehumidifier i got a energy star LG 45liters per day for $129 shipping included it keeps my humidity at 40-50% i have 6 x 600watt = 3600 w 90 plants it was a great investment!


----------



## hyerollin (May 21, 2010)

i have 6 600watt lights with 90 plants i see u have over 240 plants should i add more pots ? any put would be great. first time grower


----------



## greengenius (May 24, 2010)

Mine are about 6 days away from chopping, Im itching for an update on yours.


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 24, 2010)

greengenius said:


> Mine are about 6 days away from chopping, Im itching for an update on yours.


i wish i could give you an update... i dropped my damn camera in the pool yesterday... so its not working... put it in a bag of rice. hopefully it starts back working within the next few days... i would love to see pics of yours though so i could compare... ill let you know if they are pretty similar in size....


----------



## greengenius (May 25, 2010)

Bummer on the camera, bro. I hope it ends up workin for you. Those previous two photos were day 47. All of these are day 56. Final stretch. Enjoy.


----------



## Joker209 (May 25, 2010)

I just smoked and those pictures got me salivating bad lol


----------



## greengenius (May 28, 2010)

a bit premature but good for a tester nug.


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (May 29, 2010)

love your room man. great use of space.


----------



## Delux83 (May 30, 2010)

guess the rice didnt work... bummer u plan on getting a new one or borrowing one or the journal a wrap?


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 30, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> guess the rice didnt work... bummer u plan on getting a new one or borrowing one or the journal a wrap?


got another one from a friend. ill update with pics today...


----------



## rbahadosingh (May 30, 2010)

pictures arent that great but ok.


----------



## chainseeker (May 30, 2010)

Lovin the Purple kush I wish I would have ordered some of those seeds.


----------



## quickrip (May 31, 2010)

That camera isnt to hot but That grow sure is! +rep lookin great


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (May 31, 2010)

Lookin very nice man. that is a nice lookin sea of buds!


----------



## Delux83 (May 31, 2010)

hell yeah thats a nice looking sea bro!! but i still miss those videos how far along are you now?


----------



## anomolies (Jun 2, 2010)

What's the time between each harvest once you have things going?


----------



## Joker209 (Jun 2, 2010)

About 2-3 months between harvest unless you alternate them. 1 side started 1 month before the other. Then it would every other month.


----------



## JoeFitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey first off mad props to the set up and secondly I have some questions for the people who may be wanting to try and mimic this setup, there's a few so hope you have time to get to them lol

1. Did you think a light mover for each side would work well in this setup just to cut down on electricity bills?
2. I cant remember exactly but i think you said you use 100L rezs, do u use constant readout meters or just dip n check. and do the values seem to change radically.
3. What size pump do you use and how long roughly does it take to completely fill each table.
4. Some one else asked how much a setup like that costs and you said about 8g's i was hoping maybe some day for a detailed parts/cost list lol
5. What you keep your TDS/PH/EC throughout out the different stages of the grow.

I know that's a lot to ask for and there's still more questions brewing but this is from a old time outdoors men trying to bring the the great outdoors in. Peace


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jun 5, 2010)

JoeFitch said:


> Hey first off mad props to the set up and secondly I have some questions for the people who may be wanting to try and mimic this setup, there's a few so hope you have time to get to them lol
> 
> 1. Did you think a light mover for each side would work well in this setup just to cut down on electricity bills?
> 2. I cant remember exactly but i think you said you use 100L rezs, do u use constant readout meters or just dip n check. and do the values seem to change radically.
> ...


dont know much about light movers. but im pretty sure 2 lights would yield more than 1 on a light mover. i just dip and check my res once a day. the reading dont change radically. i think the pump is a 550gph pump. it takes about 7-8min to flood the tray. deatailed price list ill work on and PM you with it. i keep my ph between 5.6 and 6.0. i keep my ec between 2.1 and 1.4. i top off my res with tap water. when the ec gets to 1.4 i start topping off with full strength nuted water.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 5, 2010)

id like to see that price list too if thats cool...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jun 5, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> id like to see that price list too if thats cool...


sure ill send you a pm as well.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jun 5, 2010)

joefitch i tried to pm you. it says you cant receive pm's


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks bro appreciate you taking the time to break it down


----------



## snowwhitebudman (Jun 6, 2010)

damn those look very yummy man happy growing


----------



## JoeFitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for answering all my questions rhab and yeah i dunno why i cant receive pm's im looking into there now any ideas?


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 6, 2010)

go to myrollitup then general settings


----------



## Bob Smith (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking good Rbaha, looking very good ......


----------



## kahtn (Jun 11, 2010)

were u get those seeds? i looked on attitude an didn't see em.


----------



## MrWannabe (Jun 11, 2010)

rbah...mad props, enjoyed reading and watching this unfold very much, very informative, thanks bro. I started a DWC grow a year or so ago (even started a grow journal here on RIU) but was unable to follow it through to the end, I know Im a wuss. Now that I made the move from east coast back to Cali I am gearing up for another grow. Was thinking about trying a cap ebb and grow system. Rambling here, again thanks for the inspiration, keep us posted please, peace.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jun 16, 2010)

sorry everyone.... i havent been updating for various reasons having to do with LE.... anyways..... its all done. final yield was 7lbs dry........ happy growing. this is and will be my last journal... im retired.... no more growing for me...... well until its legal anyways.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 16, 2010)

well that was a shity ending not even one pic.....guess thanks for having us....


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jun 16, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> well that was a shity ending not even one pic.....guess thanks for having us....


i know... im sorry. i would love to have had some more pics and updates. but couldnt for various reasons... ill post some pics of final buds.....


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 16, 2010)

did you at least get purple? i see alot of purple kush grown that is......green ='/ i have some purple jem autos going and only one of 2 turned purple


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey RB, good to hear you had another successfull harvest. Thanks for sharing and best of luck Bro.


----------



## don2009 (Jun 28, 2010)

Is MJ illeagal in Cali now? 7p's DAMEEEEEEEEE hope everything fine.


----------



## jrinlv (Jun 28, 2010)

Killer grow bro, positive vibes your way, hope all is well....JR


----------



## jag1127 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can i PLEASEEE get that list with all of the prices for your gear??? thank you very much!!
PS LOVE UR GROWS


----------



## johndoecangrow (Jul 12, 2010)

do you run the flora grow also? here is what I run in my ebb n grow buckets week-1/ 2tspn /grow 2tspn/ micro 1tspn/ bloom
week-2/ 3tspn /grow 2tspn/micro 1tspn/bloom
week-3/ 3tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 1tspn/bloom
week-4/ 3tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 1tspn/bloom
SWITCH TO BLOOM 12/12
week-1 2tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 2tspn/bloom
week-2 2tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 2tspn/bloom
week-3 2tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 2tspn/bloom
week-4 2tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 2tspn/bloom
week-5 1tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 3tspn/bloom
 week-6 1/2tspn/grow 2tspn/micro 31/2tspn/bloom
week-7 0/grow 2tspn/micro 4tspn/bloom
week-8 0/grow 2tspn/micro 4tspn/bloom
week-9 0/grow 1tspn/micro 3tspn/bloom
week-10 FLUSH FLUSH FLUSH


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 12, 2010)

rbahadosingh said:


> sorry everyone.... i havent been updating for various reasons having to do with LE.... anyways..... its all done. final yield was 7lbs dry........ happy growing. this is and will be my last journal... im retired.... no more growing for me...... well until its legal anyways.


 Sorry to hear that man. You live in oakland no? You can get a card hella easy. Private message me and I'll get you hooked up with the right information bro.


----------



## floridacity2004 (Aug 22, 2010)

hands down best in my eyes may i have the price list if its not too late pm me thnx


----------



## don2009 (Aug 23, 2010)

256 plants and 7p thats less than 1/2 OZ per plant i'll be pissed that probly why you retired


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 23, 2010)

HAHAHA dude you do a gram/watt ratio not a plant/gram ratio he is getting almost 2p per light .78 grams per watt thats pretty damn good.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 23, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> HAHAHA dude you do a gram/watt ratio not a plant/gram ratio he is getting almost 2p per light .78 grams per watt thats pretty damn good.


 lol DUDE he had 4k watts lollipop style growing. I got 600 watt and on my FIRST grow with 7 plants I got almost a zip each like 3/4 lollipop style too. I wouldnt say shit if he had floros but he had HPS 4 1k lights if you think that was good thats good for you but not me. Ive seen less plants with less light average WAY more then that. Im a noob anyway but from my experience and research thats shitty. So with 7 plants 600watt what should I get 1 zip?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 23, 2010)

don2009 said:


> lol DUDE he had 4k watts lollipop style growing. I got 600 watt and on my FIRST grow with 7 plants I got almost a zip each like 3/4 lollipop style too. I wouldnt say shit if he had floros but he had HPS 4 1k lights if you think that was good thats good for you but not me. Ive seen less plants with less light average WAY more then that. Im a noob anyway but from my experience and research thats shitty. So with 7 plants 600watt what should I get 1 zip?


 Not at all, but as stated above, it what your gram per watt ratio come out to be and .78gpw is pretty damn good, assuming you got a zip per plant that would make your gpw .32 which shows how bad you did by comparison. and if you're basing it soley off of plant numbers, I ran 3 plants under my 600w last round and pulled 1pound 3 grams witch is just under 5.5oz per plant. And my gpw was .75, so he did a little better than me and we were both more than twice as good as you, so who are you to critisize?


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 24, 2010)

when you are good enough to grow .5 grams per watt with a 600 you should get 10.71 oz 

when you are as good as this guy who you say isnt good you will yield 16.71 oz off a 600

Why are you hating though to begin with?

Peace!


----------



## Smash (Aug 25, 2010)

easy fellas its just weed. nice grow let us know how it smokes


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 25, 2010)

don2009 said:


> lol DUDE he had 4k watts lollipop style growing. I got 600 watt and on my FIRST grow with 7 plants I got almost a zip each like 3/4 lollipop style too. I wouldnt say shit if he had floros but he had HPS 4 1k lights if you think that was good thats good for you but not me. Ive seen less plants with less light average WAY more then that. Im a noob anyway but from my experience and research thats shitty. So with 7 plants 600watt what should I get 1 zip?


thats true bro i done 6 plants last time great white shark under a 600w hps and i got 22 ozs brov just over a gram a watt! but each to there own if hes happy then fair play to him!


----------



## don2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys Im not trying to hate. Thanks for all your comments Im still learning. But raba he started flowering his clones when they were about I think about 3 weeks of just rooting me too. So the clones started small. Probly around 6 inches I think. So I personally thought he wouldnt get much if he started flowering. 123petey said he had 600watt also and got 22oz. But I guarantee he veg for 2 months at LEAST to get that much then flowered, Interga21 you too bro to get 1p off 3 plants you had to veg for about 2years lol. Nah im just b/s but at least 2 months too bro, let me know if im wrong so I can get my shit together. Me I didnt veg my clones only for 2-3 weeks and that was just to get roots . Raba didnt veg those CLONES guys. He and I are doing Al B fuct style in growing. Lollipop stlye cloning no veg time goes automatic to flower can you guys please check that forum harvest every 2 weeks by Al b fuct out for me because Im confuse on what you guys are talking about as for it being all that good. Al b has 2 1k lights and like 20-25 clones and harvest almost a pound per harvest and he said he is missing a few things to get more. Im not trying to be rude raba or others. Im a noob. Check this thread out so you can see what im talking about.https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html Thanks guys


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just for a refrence, I use short veg times. Even the 3 plants for a pound under my 600w was only 5 weeks old from the day it was cut. But this is also very strain dependent. On that same grow, I has 6 very small(6-8") clones of the same strain that were only 2.5 weeks old from cut and they only yielded 6 less grams. here is my current grow of Blue Kush so you can see what is still possible if you do little clones of the right strain. THis shit is coming down this weekend. 

Day 3 of flower on this run...





And this is them at day 52 of 12/12





Keep in mind, if you flower clones this small, it usually takes the flower stretch 3 weeks to finish, but it takes me from plants barely touching the screen to all of the branches sticking over a foot through it and filling the whole thing out.


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 25, 2010)

i hope that pic above isnt a current one cuz those arent ready to come down this weekend LOTS and LOTS of white hairs on those they still got 2 weeks easy probably 3


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> i hope that pic above isnt a current one cuz those arent ready to come down this weekend LOTS and LOTS of white hairs on those they still got 2 weeks easy probably 3


 No, its just the most current one from the same angle. That pic is at day 52 and they are currently around day 79. Trust me, they're ready. I kept them going so long to ensure my seeds I started in a few branches were mature. There are more up to date pics in the journal if you'd like to see.


----------



## don2009 (Aug 26, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Just for a refrence, I use short veg times. Even the 3 plants for a pound under my 600w was only 5 weeks old from the day it was cut. But this is also very strain dependent. On that same grow, I has 6 very small(6-8") clones of the same strain that were only 2.5 weeks old from cut and they only yielded 6 less grams. here is my current grow of Blue Kush so you can see what is still possible if you do little clones of the right strain. THis shit is coming down this weekend.
> 
> Day 3 of flower on this run...
> 
> ...


 Dame so you flowered also at about 2.5 weeks with 3 plants and got a pound? Wow I need to get my game tight asap thanks for the info, beautiful plants also. Hey what do you focus on, on your grows? What is your run like nutes?cooltube? vent? etc


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 26, 2010)

I dont want to clog up this thread anymore. There is tons of this info in my thread in my sig. I'll be happy to answer any questions over there.


----------



## 123petey999 (Aug 29, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey guys Im not trying to hate. Thanks for all your comments Im still learning. But raba he started flowering his clones when they were about I think about 3 weeks of just rooting me too. So the clones started small. Probly around 6 inches I think. So I personally thought he wouldnt get much if he started flowering. 123petey said he had 600watt also and got 22oz. But I guarantee he veg for 2 months at LEAST to get that much then flowered, Interga21 you too bro to get 1p off 3 plants you had to veg for about 2years lol. Nah im just b/s but at least 2 months too bro, let me know if im wrong so I can get my shit together. Me I didnt veg my clones only for 2-3 weeks and that was just to get roots . Raba didnt veg those CLONES guys. He and I are doing Al B fuct style in growing. Lollipop stlye cloning no veg time goes automatic to flower can you guys please check that forum harvest every 2 weeks by Al b fuct out for me because Im confuse on what you guys are talking about as for it being all that good. Al b has 2 1k lights and like 20-25 clones and harvest almost a pound per harvest and he said he is missing a few things to get more. Im not trying to be rude raba or others. Im a noob. Check this thread out so you can see what im talking about.https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html Thanks guys


yea i veged for 7weeks bro but it worth it lol


----------



## Delux83 (Aug 29, 2010)

this thread died months ago.... PEACE


----------



## don2009 (Aug 30, 2010)

good info is still alive tho


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Sep 2, 2010)

don you obviously don't know what you are talking about. he pulled down almost 2 lbs a light. awesome grow. very little veg time. fast turnover. more crops per year. i bet you he is still going, but just doesn't wanna share with you fools.


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 2, 2010)

hahaha finally someone who knows what they are talking about wb ham


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Sep 3, 2010)

Is the guy that suppose to have this big grow ever gona post a pic or is is just in his head?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 13, 2010)

whats ittoyabub said:


> Is the guy that suppose to have this big grow ever gona post a pic or is is just in his head?


LMAO... in my head? i had pics and videos in the beginning of the grow which was in april. took em all off for various reasons. this grow happened and is done. NO it is not just in my imagination...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Sep 13, 2010)

BTW, when it is legal or if for some odd reason i get lucky and win the lotto and purchase a few dispensaries i will start back growing. but as of right now im retired.


----------



## Delux83 (Sep 13, 2010)

there he goes  

do your thing boi!


----------



## scarface1980 (Jan 1, 2011)

Integra21 said:


> Not at all, but as stated above, it what your gram per watt ratio come out to be and .78gpw is pretty damn good, assuming you got a zip per plant that would make your gpw .32 which shows how bad you did by comparison. and if you're basing it soley off of plant numbers, I ran 3 plants under my 600w last round and pulled 1pound 3 grams witch is just under 5.5oz per plant. And my gpw was .75, so he did a little better than me and we were both more than twice as good as you, so who are you to critisize?



well said Integra!!


----------



## don2009 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I swear rabha I was just thinking of you the other day I was like I wonder where that guy went with those 4k watts that shit was one of the best threads to this day. So areyou setting back up or what? I hope err thing good on you side see ya later bro.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Mar 23, 2011)

don2009 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I swear rabha I was just thinking of you the other day I was like I wonder where that guy went with those 4k watts that shit was one of the best threads to this day. So areyou setting back up or what? I hope err thing good on you side see ya later bro.


My room is still setup. Ill be puting up some pics and starting a new thread. ive been around. just took a little break.


----------



## Bob Smith (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice seeing you back, bro - I hope everything worked itself out okay for ya.


----------



## don2009 (Mar 23, 2011)

rbahadosingh said:


> My room is still setup. Ill be puting up some pics and starting a new thread. ive been around. just took a little break.


Cool bro nice to see you around what strains are you working with now? Let us know whats up with the new thread too.


----------



## Tiger Woods (Mar 24, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Nice seeing you back, bro - I hope everything worked itself out okay for ya.


X2

I excited about your new grow. The 2 Sog grows you had a while back were top notch. Curious as to your strain selection as well. Still sticking with purple?

Peace and good vibes!


----------



## tremend00oo (Mar 24, 2011)

hey wassup.. i have a question.... for the SOG growers ,, i seen this video on youtube it has 3 parts but only parts 2 and 3 show the grow.. this guy sets ups 3 4x6 rooms takes him 73 days from clone to harvest and he gets about 4.5lbs or so he claims seems credible since he uses about a 100 clones per table using sprayers and flowers them very small.. plz if any of you have time to watch the video and give me some feedback , im trying to go into the sog direction and maybe following his way to do a perpetual harvest ... any feedback would be apprecciated... thanks :O)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Ux5ahiMok&feature=related


----------



## rbahadosingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Bob Smith said:


> Nice seeing you back, bro - I hope everything worked itself out okay for ya.


thanks man. everything turned out ok.



don2009 said:


> Cool bro nice to see you around what strains are you working with now? Let us know whats up with the new thread too.


thanks and still working with the same strain. Purple Kush. i do have 4 plants that i started from seed from a friend of mine. dont know what strains they are. only know that hes a connosieur and said he found them in some top notch buds that he was smoking on. ill take some pics and post of them.


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wb friend I'll b waiting to watch n learn some more


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont think im going to start a new thread but ill post some pictures of the ladies in the next few days. They are 10 days into flower right now. pics to come.


----------



## rbahadosingh (Apr 5, 2011)

theres 1. ill take some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## bcguy01 (Jul 2, 2011)

what are you pulling off your best strain per tray? I am doing a similar setup and need to produce 10lbs every 60 days. what do you think?


----------



## rbahadosingh (Jul 5, 2011)

bcguy01 said:


> what are you pulling off your best strain per tray? I am doing a similar setup and need to produce 10lbs every 60 days. what do you think?


10 lbs every 60 days can be done. you would need more than 4 lights however. with a good strain you can get 2 lbs per 1000w with some fine tuning and a perfect growing environment. PM me if you have any questions


----------



## hondapower420 (Jan 17, 2012)

wow nice work man i just finished reading both your 2000watt grow and this one i like what i see. im setting up a similar set up right now but with 70 plants in 4" rockwoll per 4x4 with an air cooled 1k, no c02 and my temps are 25c with no ac(gotta love the cold winters of canada). im also using a 4x4 tent. now my question for you is how high up do you have your tables from the ground my rez is 15.5 inches tall im thinking 2 feet up but that wouldnt leave much room for the light to move. but i guessing you probly dont have to move your light to much. im only doing 5 to 7 days veg when ever there 6-8" tall.
thanks for all the very useful info and keep up the good work


----------



## Tempe420 (Dec 19, 2012)

Got any pics of this grow?


----------

